# fyi GHG Longline clips are junk!!!!!



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Finally people are starting to see what I saw in the first year. Chinese friggin junk. Every piece of it. From decoys to acc. to push poles. The ONLY thing I EVER USED from avery that was ANY good was a blind bag that was given to me by someone from Avery who shall remain nameless cuz he is not with them any more as of this year. And it has been the best floating blind bag I have ever had. And it's 14 years old. Thats it. There blinds are flimsy POS with too many cables and quip pins. The tubes that they bend are all but flattened out on the bends. The material rips and wears as well. But there beanie hats r ok! :lol: Tom Mathews is a tool too! Nuff said. 
Smoke


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW someone agreed with me


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> G & H makes decoys that will last forever.
> 
> Screw all the rest.


I pulled out some 20 year old G&H Super Mag Blacks a couple days ago. Not a lick of paint off them. Just wish G&H would start making bufflehead and goldeneyes.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I pulled out some 20 year old G&H Super Mag Blacks a couple days ago. Not a lick of paint off them. Just wish G&H would start making bufflehead and goldeneyes.


Well, they tried. Remember? I can't even find the pics because I think they were removed from the face of the earth because of how ugly they were.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> Well, they tried. Remember? I can't even find the pics because I think they were removed from the face of the earth because of how ugly they were.


I forgot about that supposed joke.

I'm sure Dave Smith will come out with some next year. $250/4 pack. So realistic that anymore than 4 would be over kill.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree, they have the best paint. The old super mag Flambeaus had good paint, but bad colors! Just Chocalate Brown hens with Orange bills? I lightend my hens up, and modified the blacks. Drakes were OK.

Re: Avery dekes: if you're not too rough in handling them, they do hold up. I have 6 dozen Hotbuys(cheapskate) that I haven't touched in 5 years. Carrying the bags is when most of the chipping happens.

BTW: another awesome Avery product is the Neoprene waterfowl vest. I added a game bag to mine (out of a computer bag) and it's all I need for everything in the early season.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

The one question I have is why do people continue to purchase there stuff. Heck I did and learned quickly I won't spend my hard earned money on the crap ever again. Is it marketing or who they have using and advertising and using the stuff? Because you know the best staffers get brand new every year. So the stuff only gets used for a year and then they sell it off to some poor unsuspecting souls who snap it up at a discounted price becasue this guy uses it!  Oh well not my issue; but it amazes me just the same.

PS: I just looked through my newest macks catalog last night that I received while I was hunting the UP. There are more friggin gadgits in there to suppossedly make your hunting better it makes me dizzy! He!! your going to need a bigger boat and bigger blind bags to carry of of the "nesasary" gear with you. 

Just look at all the crap companies are pushing these days....... :SHOCKED: Ok I'm done! :lol:

S


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

smoke said:


> The one question I have is why do people continue to purchase there stuff. Heck I did and learned quickly I won't spend my hard earned money on the crap ever again. Is it marketing or who they have using and advertising and using the stuff? Because you know the best staffers get brand new every year. So the stuff only gets used for a year and then they sell it off to some poor unsuspecting souls who snap it up at a discounted price becasue this guy uses it!  Oh well not my issue; but it amazes me just the same.
> 
> PS: I just looked through my newest macks catalog last night that I received while I was hunting the UP. There are more friggin gadgits in there to suppossedly make your hunting better it makes me dizzy! He!! your going to need a bigger boat and bigger blind bags to carry of of the "nesasary" gear with you.
> 
> ...


 
Well note some of the comments above about how 20 year old G&H decoys still look great. They have to make money somehow so have to come up with new latest & greatest every year to actually keep selling something.

If you were to come up with the greatest duck or goose decoy in the world, that lasts for a lifetime and is eventually bought by every duck hunter in the world... and you don't develop something new, you just put yourself out of business!

So every year they have to keep throwing gadet and niche products out to try and get something to stick.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I think Avery came along at a time in waterfowling where it was needed. There was very little true waterfowl gear. We had to buy deer waiting stuff and make it work. I think there were a few companies around that had some waterfowl marketed stuff. 

Avery came along and revolutionized the market. Suddenly there was a comapny that only catered to waterfowl hunters. WOW !!! Put us on the map as a sport. Early on I bought a Avery Quick Set blind. it was the best blind on the market at the time. Scissor blinds were not even invented yet in my neck of the woods. I have to say, that blind function wise was okay. But the materials they used for the outer blind was junk back then. I called them up and asked them how i could make it work. They used that leafy diecut material sewed onto a black mesh. When they rolled it up it stayed creased. It was like haveing black mesh for your blind, with a tan wind blocker. One of the original owners called me back and listened to my complaint. He said he would look into it. I never heard back, and I left him a couple voice mails as well. 

So from that point on I called Avery crappy in customer service. Then all this China stuff... and i am not a big fan. What is real sad, is that the big retailers like Cabelas and Rogers usually don't give the smaller companies a chance in their stores. Sure some make it in there, but for th emost part when do you see more gear in Cabellas and Rogers that is not Avery ? I would say over 50% is Avery brand.... So there you have it. Avery sales was sleeping with the Big C's buyers.......

I try to buy anything but Avery, but I find myself liking some of their stuff. It is hard to not own some of it as sometimes that is all that is at the store. I just purchased some of that brutal Wear from Rogers, found out it was Avery when I received it. I used it, and I like it. It will rip easy enough if you are not careful, but it does keep you warm and comfy. 

I also think you can blame some of pricing on Avery... stuff never used to cost that much until they came along. I think it made a big jump then.


----------

